# Tour De Frankenmuth Michigan Bicycle Expo and swap



## Classicriders (May 3, 2010)

May 29th 2010 
www.tourdefrankenmuth.com


----------



## Oldbikes (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up C.R.  Not sure I will be able to make it, but for those that can, go.  It's in a very scenic spot, with mature trees, river, covered bridge etc.  I'm sure it will be very nice.  And of course you've gotta go to Zehnders for a chicken dinner too!


----------



## koolbikes (May 16, 2010)

Chicken Dinner ?...Bavarian Inn for a German Dinner, Wiener Schnitzel !...River Place Shopping, Bronners for "World's Largest" Christmas Store, Zender's Bakery for Worlds Best...Apple Fritters, Tiffany's for Pizza & Beer and don't forget to take home some Frankenmuth Fudge. Plenty to Do & See in Town !
Great Town for a Bicycle Event !


----------



## Classicriders (May 17, 2010)

Heck yeah Chicken Dinner!  That is what Zehnders is based on actually, big family chicken dinners.  Might be why there isn't a KFC in Frankenmuth?  My wife works at Tiffany's, fantastic food there too, especially the pizza.  One cool town.  Very scenic little place and the park is great, right on the river!


----------



## fourstarbikes (May 18, 2010)

I am packing the trailer now and filling the show casees cany wait


----------

